# Good place to buy Square Mile beans in London?



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

There are many coffee shops serving Square Mile coffee that will also sell you the beans, but they set their own prices. My local coffee joint sells a 350g back of Winter Espresso for £9, which seems a bit high (it's £7 on the SM site).

Anyone know a good place to buy the wonderful SM beans in town?


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought a pack of SM Winter espresso from Dose for £7, or £7.50, I can't remember. It's a fair price, ignoring the extra £5 you'll inevitably spend in the shop on freshly brewed stuff!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most cafes selling it for £7 or £7.50

Try the following (as well as Dose)

Kaffeine

Notes Music & Coffee

Tapped & Packed


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Flat White also sells SM.


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

If your over towards the North East of London,

Tina We Salute You,47 King Henrys Walk N1

Mouse & De lotz, 103 Shacklewell Lane E8

Clerkenwell EC1

Prufrock on Leather Lane sell a wide variety of SM beans


----------

